
Plasma: A Safe Haven for Windows 7 Refugees - reddotX
https://dot.kde.org/2020/01/08/plasma-safe-haven-windows-7-refugees
======
ktpsns
As a long Windows 7 and KDE/Plasma user, I can admit it is true. Plasma can be
easily tuned to look very similar to the Windows GUI, and traditionally it
does that already out of the box even more then Gnome2 did it. Xfce and LXDE
are lightweight alternatives which also try to come to the "classic desktop"
as close as possible, with traditional program menus and little fancyness (at
least in the default/standard configuration).

(Disclaimer: I am a Linux desktop user since 15yrs)

